# Sectional Track Designs



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I started a new section to the Speed Inc site, track designs. These are all sectional tracks with the complete design illustrated, color coded and a parts list for each. I only have 6 tracks listed so far, but will have more shortly. The ones listed are tracks I have either raced on or built over the years.

Speed In Track Designs

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

More track plans added today. Check link in 1st post.

-Paul


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

I am trying to build a 4 lane track 10' X 4' Based on the Aurora Tub track. I am using Tomy AFX track. I am having trouble getting the wiggle track to line up. If you had a layout of this track on any size table for me to look at, it would be a great help.


----------



## Rick Voegelin (Oct 27, 2006)

The modern version of the classic Scottsboro track is very cool! I need to put one together just to drive it. No cobblestone front straight this time <g>.

Thanks,
Rick V.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

New updates! I have created separate sections that have track types by number of lanes or by table size. J. Miller sent a series of track designs that fit on an 8x4 table. Use the link in the first post and check out the new stuff. Nine new designs posted.

-Paul


----------



## Rick Voegelin (Oct 27, 2006)

Great stuff, please keep 'em coming!

RV


----------

